

Paper Token: Gutenberg’s version of One Time Passwords - adulau
http://www.quuxlabs.com/blog/2010/09/paper-token-gutenbergs-version-of-one-time-passwords/

======
manicbovine
I used a similar paper-based system in Norway to access the state services
portal online (health care, etc.).

